# The Official Yay or Nay Thread



## Maja (Jul 21, 2006)

This is the new Official Yay or Nay thread dedicated to all your questions in the lines of Which top/skirt/pants/shoes to choose and buy? Should I get this one or that one? Etc.

Because there is/will be a large number of questions of this type posted under the same title, please quote the post with the question when providing your responce, to prevent any confusion regarding which question does your answer belong to.

*




Please do post all the questions of this type in this thread and please do not open new threads on this subject. *


----------



## jane123 (Jul 21, 2006)

1.





2.





3. http://image.venusswimwear.com/is/image/Venus/Z6146.4.top?$Medium200X280$

4.






5.





6.





7.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 21, 2006)

There alright, r u buying them?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 21, 2006)

i think 4 &amp; 5 are quite cute.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 21, 2006)

I Like The Green One


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 21, 2006)

I like 1. the best. I'm sorry to say I can't stand 2. and 5. Hope that doesn't offend.


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 21, 2006)

I like #6.


----------



## LVA (Jul 21, 2006)

i like the black one and the last one


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I like 1.


----------



## vickysco (Jul 21, 2006)

#6 &amp; 7 are cute.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I like #5


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2006)

Love #4 &amp; #5


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2006)

like 1-5 the best.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the #2 and #5 one


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 22, 2006)

i like 4,5, seem to fit better, more shape to them


----------



## estherika (Jul 22, 2006)

2-5 are nice, don't like 6 &amp; 7


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice clothes!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2006)

I love 1, 4, &amp; 5.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2006)

i like 1 and i like the concept of 5 but not 5 itself.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 22, 2006)

There all nice



x


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 22, 2006)

like number 6 the best, I'd wear all of them!

they're casual


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 22, 2006)

I like numero five the best.


----------



## Muslim_DK (Jul 22, 2006)

i like 3&amp;4


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 22, 2006)

I like 4 &amp; 5


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 23, 2006)

I like 3 4 and 5!


----------



## jane123 (Jul 24, 2006)

what do u all think of these? yay or nay. sorry for so many!! i had trouble narrowing it down lol.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11. http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/LOVE-WO6_V1.jpg

12. http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/YY-WS23_V1.jpg

13. http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/GRAIL-WS260_V1.jpg


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 24, 2006)

I Love The 2 And The 6 Pictures


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

for what - outfits?


----------



## jane123 (Jul 24, 2006)

yea for outfits- just the jackets/sweaters though in all the pics


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* yea for outfits- just the jackets/sweaters though in all the pics okay =]
I like :

2, 4, 10, 11, 12

hope I could help!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 24, 2006)

8 &amp; 11 are cute I also like the others great choices!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

2 and 6


----------



## estherika (Jul 24, 2006)

I like 2, 6 &amp; 10


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 24, 2006)

I think 5 and 7 are adorable!!


----------



## ivette (Jul 24, 2006)

1,2, and 5 are nice


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 24, 2006)

Yay for:

1.

8.

9. but maybe in a different color (Navy would be cool),

11. but maybe in a different color (Khaki is evil! lol)


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

all the styles are cute, but i really like #4&amp;5.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 25, 2006)

the black and white is hot and so is the lavender


----------



## jane123 (Jul 25, 2006)

hey all- im looking for a cute pair of tall boots to go over my jeans this fall. which ones should i get? if u dont like any then say none! thanks!

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## eric (Jul 25, 2006)

oooooh i like #3 the best


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

I like 2 and 4 the best.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

I like #3 or #4


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the number 6 the best.


----------



## estherika (Jul 25, 2006)

#3, though I'd prefer it without the metal symbol...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 25, 2006)

3 &amp; 5


----------



## muffina (Jul 25, 2006)

all of them in rotation

3 &amp; 1 are my favs

my friend whos looking over my shoulder who knows better? reckons boot 5 is not really a "with jeans boot". Wear what you like - I say ignore the fashion police


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 25, 2006)

# 3 and # 4 are best IMO


----------



## LilDee (Jul 25, 2006)

I love your threads! It allowes me to shop without the impulse of spending money LOL if you know what i mean





i like #1,#2,#3


----------



## Saja (Jul 25, 2006)

1,3,4


----------



## pieced (Jul 25, 2006)

1 and 3, if you can get the Gucci (no.3) then get those, since they look more mordern and no.1 is more of an going out of evening dress shoes, but no.3 can be used everyday and for the evening...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 25, 2006)

1 and 3


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like number 1...


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 25, 2006)

#3 wins me over


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 26, 2006)

I like #1 and #3. I don't like the shorter, more rounded toe of the other boots -- in my experience, they just make your foot look short and chubby! And if you're wearing wide-leg or flared pants, the shorter shoe will just disappear under your pant legs making your legs look stumpy. #2 looks like it would be the worst for making your foot look chubby!

Whereas pointed (or even just slightly pointed) toes make your foot look more in proportion and elongates your leg and foot, creating a nice vertical line!



(OK, so I stole some terminology from TLC's "What Not To Wear", but after wearing rounded toes for years, I bought some more pointed toes a year ago and was a little sceptical, but now I love them! They make my feet look so much better and all the closed-toe shoes I've bought recently have had a least a slight point!)


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 26, 2006)

I like #3 and #4. #3 is a very classic, versatile boot. #4 is just cool looking.


----------



## Simone (Jul 26, 2006)

Three's the charm for me, must be that emblem on the top of the boots.

And it's black, too. Actually, you should get all five if at all possible.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2006)

1 &amp; 3 are my favs... but I like the little studs on #5 - I'd wear them under jeans though.... well actually I can't wear any high boots... calves are too big! grrrr


----------



## michko970 (Jul 26, 2006)

numbers one and four.


----------



## jane123 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## LilDee (Jul 26, 2006)

imho.. nay.. but it's just really not my style this time..


----------



## estherika (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry, I'd have to say nay...I think it looks good on the model but won't look that good on most people...and something with the sleeves bugs me, can't say what...


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it's a really pretty top, but I'm not sure it would look good on just anyone - just because of the style and the way it's cut.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 26, 2006)

its cute , but it kinda reminds me of a maternity shirt for some reason,maybe because its kinda loose on the bottom- like BELLY ROOM


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nay.. looks like a little girl shirt..


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 26, 2006)

I like it, but wouln't look good on me


----------



## jane123 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## LVA (Jul 26, 2006)

i'd buy it


----------



## LVA (Jul 26, 2006)

nah, i think the sleeves ruin it


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

nay


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

yay


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 26, 2006)

I kind of like it.


----------



## jane123 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2006)

I Wont Wear It

But Its Very Cute


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yay! But I would like it sleeveles even more.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the shirt although I am not sure the style would look good on me....


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2006)

Nay

I Dont Like It


----------



## estherika (Jul 26, 2006)

too revealing for me, but if you have the body for it, it can be alright..


----------



## estherika (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry, nay


----------



## ClassicElegance (Jul 26, 2006)

nay for me too.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2006)

I Like It But Maybe In A Smaller Size


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, when did that chick steal my outfit?

...Tee, hee. Yay. It looks like something I'd wear around town to do my errands in.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 26, 2006)

YAY! I love it!


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 26, 2006)

Nay, too snug for my liking. I like the polka dots though!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 26, 2006)

Yay! i really like the fit on this one


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 26, 2006)

Nay!



x


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 26, 2006)

A little too scantily clad for me, but I must say that I do like the seaming along the bust.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

if you could pull it off, then i say yay...otherwise, pass


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

um...nay


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

it's cute. i'd wear it.


----------



## Annia (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I am going to have to pass on this one. Nay.


----------



## Annia (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it's cute. It reminds me of an oriental top. Now if it was only the colour red... hehe


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it's cute if you are young and small, and small busted. It's a bit trendy and probably will be out of style next spring, though. I would wear it if i were 15 or so years younger, or now if it didn't have the cutesy sleeves.


----------



## pieced (Jul 26, 2006)

That is so cute, you should get it...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it's cute but I wouldn't wear it myself.


----------



## Maysie (Jul 26, 2006)

Cute but the sleeves look....constricting


----------



## jane123 (Jul 26, 2006)

1.





2.


----------



## semantje (Jul 26, 2006)

ohh love the first one!! deffinetly a yay!


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 26, 2006)

i love both of them,yay


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 27, 2006)

Where did it come from? I really like it!


----------



## semantje (Jul 27, 2006)

i dont know i think yay but i'm not too excited


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2006)

They are both okay, but the wiry body type of the model makes it look a little frumpy and baggy. It looks to be best suited for someone a little fuller and curvier. I bought the first top from J Crew, but I had to return it because I have a similar body type to the model above... and little boobs. Just didn't hang right on me




, but it could potentially look absolutely fabulous on you (I dunno 'cuz I haven't seen your picture).


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it actually looks good, the only thing is that the person's frame would have to be a little lanky to suit this kind of style. Otherwise, it's not very well cut for someone with a lot of breast, as you can see it's tugging a bit at the sleeve/bust juncture.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

1


----------



## Cheebs (Jul 27, 2006)

Yay for the first one.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 27, 2006)

Yay for the first one.


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 27, 2006)

i like them all!!! uh-oh i'm scared to ask where you got them! cuz that means im gonna go get some! tell please! lol


----------



## Leony (Jul 27, 2006)

Nay


----------



## Leony (Jul 27, 2006)

Nay


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

lol...u should get them too. 1-4 are from www.shopbop.com and 5 is from bananarepublic!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Number one is my fave. I like the shirt she's wearing underneath, as well.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 27, 2006)

yay for the first one!! i want it


----------



## estherika (Jul 27, 2006)

I like number 3


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Jul 27, 2006)

Top one! It makes you Smile more!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 27, 2006)

i like #1, #3 and #4


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 27, 2006)

I like 1. 2. &amp; 3.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 27, 2006)

i like them all


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

i agree these all look great , i esp like the yellow one, looks great for summer. I'm not even gonna try guessing what the price is ... cuz i know i can't afford it


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 27, 2006)

I would SO wear 1, 3 and 4!!!!


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

okie ... i know i said i wouldn't buy any of these but .. ahem ... what's the name of the yellow one ? or better yet ....a link to it so i can order it


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

lol sure no problem. here u go...its an expensive one im warning u

http://www.shopbop.com/shop/product_...=1153985402348


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

ok i realize like the past eight posts are yays and nays from me...so ill try to make this my last one. sorry for so many!! i hope im not annoying u all too much. just tell me to stop if it gets annoying. thanks!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 27, 2006)

3, 4 and 5, I like! The 2nd I'm not sure about.


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

i thought u said the other one was your last one . .LoL

umm .. except for 2 (too tight-looking) i realli like the rest


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

o .. i know it's expensive, are any of the shirts u posted not expensive ? but this one realli stands out to me. .. hmm ... gonna ask my bf about this one ... hehe


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep posting, sweetness!



I love quite a few of those.


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

lol good idea... the cheapest one on this list is #5 (40 dollars) and the second cheapest is #3 (65 dollars)


----------



## LVA (Jul 27, 2006)

i wish i was rich like u .. thx goodness i have a rich b/f (even though he thinks clothes is a waste of $$ )


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

haha...i thought it was gona be my last one but i started looking again! hopefully this one is really my last one...until tomorrow at least


----------



## jane123 (Jul 27, 2006)

haha i aint anything close to rich


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 27, 2006)

there alright.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 27, 2006)

i like the frist one.


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 27, 2006)

those are all really pretty. i really like number 2. and if you can sew i you might be able to find a pattern for #3 (and maybe 2 and 5)


----------



## Simone (Jul 27, 2006)

I like #1 and #5 the best. # 3's not really my color, might look much better on others.

Not rich but priorities straight.


----------



## pieced (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm liking 2 &amp; 4...


----------



## kathl33n (Jul 27, 2006)

everything but the pink shirt


----------



## LilDee (Jul 27, 2006)

I like all of them! except #2....


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

1, 4, 5


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 27, 2006)

All except 2 but if you have to narrow it down to three shirts then these are my favs in this order 3, 4, 1.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

i love, love 4!


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 27, 2006)

I like #4 the best. That's so my style. Very Susan from Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 27, 2006)

its okay for a casual look


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 27, 2006)

nay.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 27, 2006)

sorry nay this time..


----------



## Annia (Jul 28, 2006)

I like 1 and 3!


----------



## Annia (Jul 28, 2006)

I like 2 and 4!


----------



## krissybug (Jul 28, 2006)

I love #4 and #5


----------



## jane123 (Jul 28, 2006)

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 28, 2006)

i like the cut and style of the jeans!

man, you are mad haulin' on clothes!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## varsana (Jul 28, 2006)

They all look great but I like No. 3the best.


----------



## michko970 (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the jeans and I like the third top. not so much for the others.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

Definately Yay


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 28, 2006)

I really like 1 but, O! M! G! I LOVE 3! I want it!

Where did it come from??


----------



## jane123 (Jul 28, 2006)

www.revolveclothing.com


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* www.revolveclothing.com OUCH! That is way to expensive for me! Thanks for the link though!


----------



## jane123 (Jul 28, 2006)

no prob!


----------



## estherika (Jul 28, 2006)

#3 looks really nice on the model, wonder how it would look on me...

and the jeans are nice too


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 28, 2006)

i love everything except the first 1


----------



## Midgard (Jul 28, 2006)

I like everything except the 3.!


----------



## Simone (Jul 28, 2006)

# 4 and # 3 if I had to narrow it down. The pink top has a shape that's too complicated for my taste, and the white shirt looks like it'd wrinkle easily.

But the jeans were just great.


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

jeans - yay. tops - nay.


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

i think i like #s 1,3 &amp; 4.


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

i like #3!


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

all , except #2, these are so fun hehe ...


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

nay for me!


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

i don't think i'd wear it, but it is cute.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000EACCJI.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SCLZZZZZZZ_SX288_V54820907_.jpg Yeah!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 28, 2006)

Nay

stripes are going the WRONG direction for a BBW! lol!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 28, 2006)

1 3 &amp; 4 are hot!


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

love both of these! especially #1. very cute!


----------



## Becka (Jul 28, 2006)

definitely a yay, i luv those kinds of tops !!


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

i love this shirt! so cute and girlie! i say yay!


----------



## Becka (Jul 28, 2006)

i say yay to 1 and 4. those jeans're HOT !


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

yea



:


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

I think that's really cute!


----------



## Lia (Jul 28, 2006)

I like it , but w/o polka dots.


----------



## Lia (Jul 28, 2006)

no, it's too boring


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

i don't like 'em. sorri


----------



## vickih (Jul 28, 2006)

nay


----------



## Lia (Jul 28, 2006)

JUst 4 and 5. Even though 4 only work for thin girls. The others are boring as hell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And make the models look old


----------



## Lia (Jul 28, 2006)

1 and 3... 2 could work if it wasn't so tight on the model, 4 and 5 are boring stuff that you can find really similar ones on cheap stores , so they aren't worth the money you're willing to spend on them (i noticed that you search your clothes mostly on online expensive stores)


----------



## Layla Rae (Jul 28, 2006)

nay to both, sorry, I just don't think they're very figure flattering


----------



## jane123 (Jul 28, 2006)

yay or nay...if yay what color?


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 28, 2006)

i love both colors, but the color you choose would depend on what you were wearing with it, but i would go with the black for sure


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 29, 2006)

Yay! I would also go with black because it goes with almost, if not, everything.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Tan!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think everyone needs basic pump in their shoe collection.....

I'm not exactly THERE at buying $500 shoes yet because I'd be too scared to walk in them...If I were to splurge that much, I think I would buy something a little more detailed or embellished. I think if you cover the labels (which you will while wearing em) they'd look like any other shoe from Aldo or whatever...

just my 2 cents....

Back to the question....BLACK...


----------



## jane123 (Jul 29, 2006)

1. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1905_240611

2. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_11372947

3. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1904_37069184

4. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1904_36722787

5. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1904_48774828

6. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1904_33316379

7. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_19517745

8.





9.





10.





11. http://images.shopintuition.com/products/13253.l.jpg

12. http://images.shopintuition.com/products/13372.l.jpg


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 29, 2006)

3,6,7,and 10 are the ones I like. 2 is interesting but I wouldn't wear it personaily.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 29, 2006)

I like 1,4,5,&amp; 6.


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* I think everyone needs basic pump in their shoe collection.....
I'm not exactly THERE at buying $500 shoes yet because I'd be too scared to walk in them...If I were to splurge that much, I think I would buy something a little more detailed or embellished. I think if you cover the labels (which you will while wearing em) they'd look like any other shoe from Aldo or whatever...

just my 2 cents....

Back to the question....BLACK...




with everything she said, even the color. But if you have the money to spend on them go ahead, I envy you.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, black would be more practical but I have this addiction to camel/nude shoes so I'm torn!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 29, 2006)

i love both! but i prefer the black if you can only buy one.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 29, 2006)

1, 4, 5, 6 minus the extra details. maybe if it was plain, it'd be more appealing.


----------



## bobeesh (Jul 29, 2006)

the black for sure - although they would look sooo hot in red!!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 29, 2006)

Love 8!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 29, 2006)

1,4,10,11 get my vote...............I don't like the long tee shirts on me b/c I don't have a flat tummy, they'd look ok if you do!!


----------



## SheltieMom (Jul 29, 2006)

I like # 5 the best. In fact I was thinking about ordering it!

M


----------



## SweetKisses (Jul 29, 2006)

I like #3 the best!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 29, 2006)

1.yes

2.no

3.no

4.no

5.yes

6.yes

7.yes

8.yes

9.no

10.no

11.yes

12. yes!!

just my humble little opinions though


----------



## Thais (Jul 29, 2006)

I only say yes to #1.


----------



## Thais (Jul 29, 2006)

Love numbers 5 and 7!


----------



## Thais (Jul 29, 2006)

Nay...


----------



## Braiden (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to agree..... They are okay... dont look bad.. they are just plain, not very 'flattering'


----------



## jane123 (Jul 29, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2006)

maybe i will wear the first shoes

its just not my style

sorry


----------



## estherika (Jul 29, 2006)

#3 is nice, though probably not very comfortable...


----------



## estherika (Jul 29, 2006)

1, 6, and 2 without the shoulder butterflies


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Number one. I have a robe that would match.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2006)

i love 6 &amp; 12


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 29, 2006)

The photoshopping on #1 is bizarre (check out the model's boobs, lol).

Anyways, my fave is #10.


----------



## Simone (Jul 29, 2006)

3 and 8 jump out at me.

1's color would look sick on my skintone, but the cut and style is fine.

2, too old for it, same for 5 and 6

diagonal stripes, 4, distract me

12's color's off, wrong shade of red, 9's closer

the other s are okay too....


----------



## Midgard (Jul 29, 2006)

I like #3!


----------



## pieced (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm loving 1&amp;7...


----------



## Layla Rae (Jul 29, 2006)

I love number 5! Where are they from?


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2006)

i love the colors but i didnt love the shoes


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 29, 2006)

sorry

not my style


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

I kind of like it.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 29, 2006)

Yay, tan


----------



## katenyc (Jul 29, 2006)

Numero UNO




Way cuter


----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the shirt BUT it is too small for the model. I make clothes so I check the fit thoughout the process. See how the shoulders are too high up. The bust is pulling even into the sleeve. If you had it in your size I think it would be SO cute!


----------



## michko970 (Jul 30, 2006)

the third pair are nice.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

nay to all of them


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 30, 2006)

They aren't really my style, but I still think number 2 and 5 are pretty


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2006)

Except 1 (which would work for me if it wasn't leopard print) , the others are just too ugly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know why, but i don't like american shoes.


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't really care for any of them. I would like #2 if the hardware were silver rather than gold.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 30, 2006)

Eh, none of them are my style either...


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2006)

If you want to check it out other shoes (just to see) , here's some links to brazilian shoe stores:

http://www.andarella.com.br/ - enter, click in Produtos (it's products in portuguese) and then click in calÃ§ados (it means shoewear). Then you can go browsing on it; my sis has the exact same shoe that is shown on the main page, and i can tell you , it's really pretty.

http://www.datelli.com.br/ - this one, you select feminino (feminine) first, than calÃ§ados

http://www.carmensteffens.com.br/ - this one have an english website, so enjoy



It's sold in some USA stores too

There's a lot more, but right now i can't remember others ... I live on a street where only in my block there's 6 (!) shoe stores! And 3 of them sell mixed brands, so there's a lot of good brands


----------



## jane123 (Jul 30, 2006)

1. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_14677879http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_14734944

2. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_28436646http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-76861125161948_1907_28537520

3.








4.








5.








6. http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/media/images/products/citiz/citiz1015113272/citiz1015113272_201x396.jpghttp://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/media/images/products/citiz/citiz1015113272/citiz1015113272_347x683b.jpg


----------



## Geek (Jul 30, 2006)

yay


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 30, 2006)

I like all of them with #5 being my favorite, except for the last one. She's so skinny and it still gives her muffin-top. And it's just such a weird fit.


----------



## jane123 (Jul 30, 2006)

lol whats muffin top?


----------



## estherika (Jul 30, 2006)

I like 3, 4 &amp; 6

the others look nice too but I dont like the patterns on the pockets...


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 30, 2006)

i like all of them - yay


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

all of them are nice except for 6. yuck.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

I like all except the #2. #1 is my favorite!


----------



## linda46125 (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* lol whats muffin top? its where your love handles hang over, see it looks bit like the top of a muffin hanging over its case.
i like all the jeans, probly number 5 the most.


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay! 1!!


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2006)

3 and 4 yay ; rest - nay ...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 30, 2006)

all yay


----------



## Tesia (Jul 30, 2006)

I like 3 and 4 the most. I think 6 is okay. I am not a big fan of the patterns on the pockets.


----------



## charish (Jul 30, 2006)

yay


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

3,4, and 6.

the others are a bit "meh", as i'm not a big fan of the patterns on the pockets. also, i'm not a fan of bootleg/flare. straight leg jeans all the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

i dont really like any of them.

no. 2 is okay, but i can't look past the fact i've seen a pair of Chloes that were similar and much much nicer.


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

on the right person with the right accessories and jeans, yay.

but nay, if not.


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

yay, both!


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

3 &amp; 10, yay


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

i like them all except no.2 !


----------



## Cheebs (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay to 1, 4, 6, and 11


----------



## Cheebs (Jul 30, 2006)

yay for both! i wish i could afford jimmy choo's!


----------



## Cheebs (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay for all except 2. I hate that wash.


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

pass on the jeans.

i like 1 and 3 alot. 2 is a very nice cut, but i'm not a fan of the colour


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* i love both colors, but the color you choose would depend on what you were wearing with it, but i would go with the black for sure I agree..


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 30, 2006)

I like 1.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay, black.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the jeans and I want the models long legs.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

they're all ok. except 1 and 6.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* all of them are nice except for 6. yuck. Ditto!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay for 1,3,4 and 5. Those look really great!


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay! With the exclusion of #1. Im a simple girl and I dont like too many things going on with my jeans.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 30, 2006)

i like #1 though they all look cute


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

#1, they are so sexy! I wish I had smaller feet


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm in love with #1


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

I like #4 and 5!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

I like number 1. 3 is nice but the metal thing, I'm not so sure I like it....


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah...and also Black. Are they really $500.00??? Holy S.....

Um, yes, get the black ones, because they will be in style longer than the others.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

those are some ugly-ass shoes LOL


----------



## jane123 (Jul 31, 2006)

hi which c&amp;c tank should i get- if any? thanks!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Stars.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

stars or none


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jul 31, 2006)

RAINBOWS- love it with a cute punkyrocker look with ballerina flats,stud bracelet, and messy hair

CHERRY- good with little flip flops and a mini skirt for a cutiesy prep look

STARS- good for anything!!!

i like all of them. Buy the one that fits your style or mood!!


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 31, 2006)

I would go with the stars (simple and classic pattern), or the rainbows (because they have a cute little bit of pink trim around the neckline/straps)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

I like all of them but the star pattern best. You're on a clothes shopping spree aren't ya!?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 31, 2006)

LoL I don't like any of them!





But I supposed if I was held at gunpoint and forced to choose, I'd choose the star print. I bet you can rock that one!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2006)

I prefer the second one, and then the first one. I don't particulary care for the last one, IMHO!


----------



## jane123 (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks everyone! lol yup i am on a shopping spree!


----------



## miss_me_tomorro (Jul 31, 2006)

definately the stars. ive been wanting a tank like that...


----------



## miss_me_tomorro (Jul 31, 2006)

definately black. but wut ive wanted for a long time is a pair of electric blue pumps!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jul 31, 2006)

*" IF THE SHOE FITS, BUY 1 IN EVERY COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " *






thats why i own.....like.....45 pairs of high heels.........LOL


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know, they are not really my style. They seem like business shoes which are fine, but i realize they are expensive and i would spend the money on a shoe that is really fun. But this is what I think.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 31, 2006)

3!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jul 31, 2006)

4, is the uglest thing on the planet, i realy like 2 but the heel is chunky, and chunky heels are THE DEVIL, its a fashion NO NO. So 1 i really good, and 3 is so so.


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

I say go for #2!! those are really cute, the shape looks nice and of course they're black


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm I say the white t, I didn't think any were that big of a deal but the white one is basic and could be worn lots of ways.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jul 31, 2006)

2 is super hot, especially with a nice body, just dont wear the shirt with flip flops it RUINS the look.

1 is good if you dont have hips, if you do, stay far far away.....

3,4,5, can loose with those!!!


----------



## estherika (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd go with the stars too


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 31, 2006)

i love the cherry


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

I like all except #5!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 31, 2006)

i like the stars! but the cherries are cute too


----------



## ivette (Jul 31, 2006)

stars..yup


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm not feeling any of them. sorry.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

none


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the 1st top may be too see-through, i'd go with the stars


----------



## sarahmarin (Jul 31, 2006)

i like #1 and #5!!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like number 1 and 3.


----------



## airkisses (Aug 1, 2006)

Not a fan of the fur...I like #3 best


----------



## michko970 (Aug 1, 2006)

The last three are all YAY!


----------



## sweetface18 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love how the antiks fit, but I don't really care for back pocket of the number 1...

Between 2 and 4, I like the TR jeans in the darker wash ( I have the joey ones)

3 is very cute and everyday jeans, if you order it it runs small so order a size up

I don't care for 5 (like the pockets but not the stitching)....

I have 6 and I love it as well...

Have you tried Rock and Republics? The new Fleur de Lis ones are HOTTT!


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay.


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 1, 2006)

#3, I love sevens!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 1, 2006)

all except 2. it's just..blah.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 1, 2006)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry for so many... please give me ur opinions though! ur always so helpful. thanks!

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

i like : 1,6,8,


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 1, 2006)

i like them all except the first one


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 4 and 7 only, i like a more fitted shirt


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like them all..except #2.. these are my kinda style


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like 3,4, and 6..


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

I only like 4 and 5....


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

3,4 and 5


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

2,3,4


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

Nay to 2 and 8, yay to all the rest.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 1 and 4 myself....especially 4...


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Nay to 2 and 8, yay to all the rest. Ditto.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Number 3 is nice.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 1, 2006)

I like all, except # 7 and 8!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 1, 2006)

I like #4 and 6!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 1 4 &amp; 5


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 2 &amp; 3


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

#s 1, 4 and 7


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

#s 3, 4, 5, &amp; 8


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

They're all okay... None of them jump at me though!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

#s 1, 4 &amp; 5


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 1, 2006)

1 is boring and preppy

2 is cut VERY BAD, poor design and craftmanship

3 is cute, if you have a short torso this is good, since the shirt is a little short

4 is very pail, hard to see the pattern

5 I REALLY like this one, it has PERSONALITY and UMPH!!

6 very flattering cut, but if you have flabby arms stay away!!!

7 very cute, I would personaly buy this one

8 is very sexy, its simple 2 colors, but it says a lot!!

hope that helps!!!!


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 3, 4, and 5. i don't normally like embellished pockets, but i like 3 for some reason. true religion jeans look weird on me for some reason. i think they probably look best on girls skinnier than me. but i love the pockets on them still...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

I prefer #1


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

2, 3, 4, 5 and 8.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Go with both! Although, black is always a good bet


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2006)

2,6,7, and 8


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

I like #s 1, 5 &amp; 7


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2006)

i like the black best


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 1, 2006)

i like 3 and 5 best. 5 is my favorite...


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

I goooooo for black one : charm n sexy


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2006)

1 and 3


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* numbers one and four.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 1, 2006)

1 is fun and flirty, this cut always makes your tatas bigger





2 is very fun, I love the colors, very sexy!!

3 good for a 'profesional look' but its still got a nice plunge in the front!!





4 uh, kinda simple good for a layerd look, i dont 'like' it very much though

5 ehhhh, WAY too loose!!! and boring, 4 is better than 5

6 its okay, good if your skinny or if you have problem areas you want to cover!

7 vert sexy, nive RICH color, this is a good choice

8 same as 6, BUT the bow draws your attention to you chest, which in turn I suppose is a good thing.

SO......the winners are.........(drum roll)...in order...of choice.....

2, 8, 7, 3 but, in the end its your choice, have fun shopping!!!!


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 1, 2006)

i think if you have to ask yay or nay about such an expensive shoe, the resounding answer is nay! if you are unsure about anything that expensive, then pass and try to find a similar knockoff someplace else. unless you are independently wealthy that is!


----------



## ivette (Aug 2, 2006)

3,4, and 5


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 2, 2006)

Cute! I really like 4 and 8!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 2, 2006)

6


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2006)

I like six and eight. Really cute!


----------



## Tracie79 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like them all


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 2, 2006)

6 &amp; 8 (maybe not as tight for 8)


----------



## estherika (Aug 2, 2006)

I like all except 2,6 &amp; 8


----------



## jane123 (Aug 2, 2006)

hey all- thinking about purchasing these: what do u all think?

1. (just the skirt







2.





3.





4. this whole sweat suit






5. these pants (for working out)






6. these shorts for working out (in black and white)


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

yup .. get 'em all


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* yup .. get 'em all



I agree!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2006)

i love 4 5 &amp; 6

great colors


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 2, 2006)

i like everything but 3


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 2, 2006)

in the past i've considered #3 myself...i say get em all!


----------



## jessiee (Aug 2, 2006)

get them all if you have money for it!



these are prolly very expensive... but very pretty


----------



## Midgard (Aug 2, 2006)

I like everything except #3!


----------



## LilDee (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah all of them!! i happen to like #3! they are all nice


----------



## estherika (Aug 2, 2006)

I like all but the skirt


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

i like um all where are they from?


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont like boots much but 1 and 3 the best


----------



## piyooster (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 6 most, very cute...


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

1, 6 &amp; 8


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think for my body 6 would be better


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 3, 2006)

most of them look quite plain to me, but with right accessories, they would look good


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like Number 2 its cute


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 7,6,5, and 2 the cut, fit, and the colors


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 4,5,6 the suit and the workout pants look comfy and the shorts are cute


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

1,3,&amp; 6 are my faves!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 1 and the 4 biege is cute

they are all cute though


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

1 and 3 are my faves. You can't go wrong with black!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

6,7,8,1,3, 4 are all cute I really like the black, yellow, and green. They all look fab great choices.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

They are all cute but I especially like #6.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

Very cute black for me too = )


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

all cute!!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like number 5 the black and white


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay to both!!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 4, 5, and 6


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

1,2,3,4 ...4,3,1 are the very cute


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

4 and 5 are cute = )


----------



## rksgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

ohh i like the brown one. cute


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

From this if they are really expensive then none


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 8!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

The 3 ans 4 would look cute togther. I love the jeans such nice cut and the straigh line top thats verticle will make you look leaner and longer.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay for me its a cute cut i love the style would go great with a shirt and a skirt or shorts = )


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

2,3, or 4 ... i would defenitely wear eaither the 2 or 3 = ) this is fun


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I like them both the colors are so vibrant = ) the girl is hot!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I think thats cute = )


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2006)

I really like 2 the cut and the color is fab! 3 and 5 are cute too I like all of those they are great choices.


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

3,5,6,8 but I think it kind of depends on your coloring. I am saying what I like, and I have black hair, white (white, white) skin and green eyes. My daughters (although twins) have - well one is blonde and one is a redhead, both are pale, but tanned (nice to live in Hollywood, eh!!) and both have bright blue eyes. They can wear pastels, but I just look sickly in any pastel, but pink or pale blue, so there ya go!!


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, Numbers 2 and 3 are SO CUTE! If I was skinnier I would wear them!!


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Stars!


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

I like all of them except No 1 (sorry Manolo!) and I would especially wear No 4 and maybe 5 with the right outfit. I love heels and platforms and don't have any trouble walking in them. I do find the more expensive, well made shoes easier to wear. I am really short (5'2") so I like the extra height.


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

I like #3 if I had her waist. Otherwise I don't really like any of them.

Well, you did ask!


----------



## LVA (Aug 3, 2006)

i don't realli see myself wearing any of these .. sorri


----------



## jane123 (Aug 3, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 3, 2006)

i just looooooooove the 2

and the 3,4,5,7,9 &amp; 10 are nice


----------



## jane123 (Aug 3, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## LVA (Aug 3, 2006)

'cept for 1 and 8 , i love 'em all


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 3, 2006)

FIRST tell me your bust,hip measure meants and body shape and i'll help you choose!!


----------



## LVA (Aug 3, 2006)

i have one similiar to 3 .... and i love it !! #1 is super cute too .. .and the rest are all cute ... but 1 and 3 stand out to me the most


----------



## estherika (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* 'cept for 1 and 8 , i love 'em all I second that!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 3, 2006)

hey honey, tell me your body meausurements and I'll tell ya what Is good for your shape!


----------



## estherika (Aug 3, 2006)

don't like 2 &amp; 4

the rest I like


----------



## jane123 (Aug 3, 2006)

well lets see...im like in between a 34b and 34c if that makes sense. i dont quite fill out the C but almost. the Bs are usually a little too small. I wear Cs most of the time though. I wear a size 26 in jeans (citizens, seven, etc) so i guess my waist is 26 inches? i dont know about my hip measurement but i definitley have hips... im like 5'5" and weigh 112 pounds...hope this helps


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 3, 2006)

1, 2, 4, and 7 if I had to pick but I'm not really excited over any.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 3, 2006)

i like the frist outit


----------



## Midgard (Aug 3, 2006)

nay


----------



## jessiee (Aug 3, 2006)

i LOVE number 1

can you buy it for me?






lol just kidding


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

I really like 4 and 7.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *estherika* don't like 2 &amp; 4the rest I like


I agree too


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2006)

I like all but #2


----------



## Midgard (Aug 3, 2006)

Like all except 4,5 and 7.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 2 and 5.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 5, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## estherika (Aug 5, 2006)

don't like #4, the rest are good!


----------



## jane123 (Aug 5, 2006)

hi im posting a new thread because i haven't gotten many responses on the one i posted under the official yay or nay thread (and i dont wana get confused which nswers are for which). i hope this is ok if i post a new thread.... thanks! I EDITED IT NOW SO THERE SHOULD BE SOME PICS!

1. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=17837

2. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=18148

3. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=17678

4. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=16975

5. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=17873

6. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=17075

7. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=17195

8. http://www.daszign.com/image.php?productid=18120


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 5, 2006)

All the links are the same and they show no items!


----------



## jane123 (Aug 5, 2006)

lol sorry! for some reason it wont let me paste links i guess! o well...forget this thread then!


----------



## LVA (Aug 5, 2006)

lol ... yea .. i was like .. there all the same ?


----------



## jane123 (Aug 5, 2006)

it should work now!


----------



## estherika (Aug 5, 2006)

the last one (black) is nice

don't like the rest, sorry!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 5, 2006)

i like 3 &amp; 8


----------



## jane123 (Aug 7, 2006)

1.






2.





3.


----------



## swapmakeup (Aug 7, 2006)

I love 4 &amp; 5 the rest are ok but I dont like #6.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 11, 2006)

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## estherika (Aug 11, 2006)

I like no. 3


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* This is the new Official Yay or Nay thread dedicated to all your questions in the lines of Which top/skirt/pants/shoes to choose and buy? Should I get this one or that one? Etc.
Because there is/will be a large number of questions of this type posted under the same title, please quote the post with the question when providing your responce, to prevent any confusion regarding which question does your answer belong to.

*



Please do post all the questions of this type in this thread and please do not open new threads on this subject. *

Great idea, Maja!


----------



## jane123 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi everyone...yay or nay?

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 17, 2006)

like these?


----------



## Leony (Aug 17, 2006)

The 1st, 2nd tops are yay for me, sandal nay.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

I say 1, 2 and 6 on shirts are yay and nay on those shoes. IMHO!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* hi everyone...yay or nay?
1. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...1/_5163521.jpg

2. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...7/_5177097.jpg

3. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...9/_5210819.jpg

4. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...0/_5231610.jpg

5. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...8/_5195668.jpg

6. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...2/_5182782.jpg

7. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...4/_5176044.jpg

4 and 7

Originally Posted by *jane123* like these?http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/im...08_275x275.jpg

nope


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

1,4 and 6 for the shirts.. and NO for the sandals!!


----------



## jane123 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* http://www.vibetheboutique.com/images/site_pics/jp111lrg.jpg
http://www.vibetheboutique.com/image...s/st129lrg.jpg

http://www.vibetheboutique.com/image...s/sp161lrg.jpg

I like 2 &amp; 3

Originally Posted by *jane123* hi everyone...yay or nay?
1. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...1/_5163521.jpg

2. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...7/_5177097.jpg

3. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...9/_5210819.jpg

4. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...0/_5231610.jpg

5. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...8/_5195668.jpg

6. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...2/_5182782.jpg

7. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...4/_5176044.jpg

3,6&amp;7 for these


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

I only like number 1- the white one


----------



## Janine (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* hi everyone...yay or nay?
1. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...1/_5163521.jpg

2. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...7/_5177097.jpg

3. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...9/_5210819.jpg

4. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...0/_5231610.jpg

5. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...8/_5195668.jpg

6. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...2/_5182782.jpg

7. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...4/_5176044.jpg

Yay on #6. Nay on the sandals.


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* hi everyone...yay or nay?
1. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...1/_5163521.jpg

2. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...7/_5177097.jpg

3. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...9/_5210819.jpg

4. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...0/_5231610.jpg

5. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...8/_5195668.jpg

6. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...2/_5182782.jpg

7. http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...4/_5176044.jpg

1,4 and 7. yay.

sandals nay.

Originally Posted by *jane123* http://www.vibetheboutique.com/images/site_pics/jp111lrg.jpg
http://www.vibetheboutique.com/image...s/st129lrg.jpg

http://www.vibetheboutique.com/image...s/sp161lrg.jpg

yay for all them, except i'm not a fan of the colors 2 &amp; 3


----------



## lynnda (Aug 25, 2006)

I really like 1 &amp; 2 esp #2!


----------



## Cupcak1324 (Aug 25, 2006)

i like the middle one



thats cute


----------



## jane123 (Aug 26, 2006)

1.





2.





3. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/gostore_1913_59048107

4. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/gostore_1911_100645417

5. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/gostore_1911_92488257

6.


----------



## estherika (Aug 26, 2006)

I like 3, 4 &amp; 5


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* 1. http://images.shopintuition.com/products/14173.l.jpg
2. http://www.armaniexchange.com/images...9749.134.s.jpg

3. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1913_59048107

4. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...1911_100645417

5. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1911_92488257

6. http://www.abercrombie.com/anf/onlin...14231_04_l.jpg

I like number 6.


----------



## Maja (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* 1. http://images.shopintuition.com/products/14173.l.jpg
2. http://www.armaniexchange.com/images...9749.134.s.jpg

3. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1913_59048107

4. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...1911_100645417

5. http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1911_92488257

6. http://www.abercrombie.com/anf/onlin...14231_04_l.jpg

I like 2 and 6.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 26, 2006)

I like 1,4&amp;5


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

I like them all except #2.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey girls! I was thinking about getting this dress:

http://www.americanapparel.net/storefront/swatch/serve.asp?media=RSA6321_Black.jpg

What do you think? Yay or nay? If yay, what shoes would you wear with it? Sandals? Pumps? Killer boots? lol.

Thanks!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* Hey girls! I was thinking about getting this dress:
http://www.americanapparel.net/store...6321_Black.jpg

What do you think? Yay or nay? If yay, what shoes would you wear with it? Sandals? Pumps? Killer boots? lol.

Thanks!

A nay from me, sorry.


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* Hey girls! I was thinking about getting this dress:
http://www.americanapparel.net/store...6321_Black.jpg

What do you think? Yay or nay? If yay, what shoes would you wear with it? Sandals? Pumps? Killer boots? lol.

Thanks!

I like it. Personally, I'd wear them with a pair of tan boots with a stacked wooden heel. Maybe a pair of pumps with footless tights would look good too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks girls!

No one else has an opinion? lol.

Not sure what to make of one nay and one yay.


----------



## jane123 (Aug 31, 2006)

i like it alot


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

jane123, i like 4, 5, and 6


----------



## maggiesze1 (Oct 28, 2006)

What about this bag?

Yay or Nay?

Any opinions please? Thanks.





(Pic from shopsueyboutique.com)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26532&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1162018847


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

I like 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 7!

but..most likely 3 &amp; 4 would prolly suit my body type.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Oct 28, 2006)

No one wants to comment on my bag...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maggiesze1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No one wants to comment on my bag...



I don't like the big lock and key. But other than that, it's cute.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks StereoXGirl


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 29, 2006)

Re: the bag, the big lock and key are a bit over the top, but otherwise, it's a nice bag.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 29, 2006)

i say yay for the bag


----------



## lynnda (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls! I was thinking about getting this dress:
http://www.americanapparel.net/store...6321_Black.jpg

What do you think? Yay or nay? If yay, what shoes would you wear with it? Sandals? Pumps? Killer boots? lol.

Thanks!

So sexy!! Definately would look great with boots or heels!!


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Nov 7, 2006)

any comments are these boots? what should i wear with them?


----------



## krissybug (Nov 23, 2006)

pretty


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 23, 2006)

Regarding the last bag posted, I think if the lock was just a bit smaller it would look a lot better, but it's a lovely bag otherwise.

Regarding those boots, I LOVE them!!! My first instinct is to wear them over jeans, or if you want to be trendy and have an awesome body, wear them over leggings. I think you could wear them with most anything you want!


----------



## han (Nov 23, 2006)

yay on 2 4 5 7

Originally Posted by *Pumpkin ohyeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any comments are these boots? what should i wear with them?
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r...coachboots.jpg

gosh those boots are hot you could wear them with jeans


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 23, 2006)

Which do you like better? The BCBG (1), Vince Camuto (2), or Michael Kors (3)? Or none =P


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

I like #'s 1 and 5. Very cute.


----------



## deadlakes (Nov 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which do you like better? The BCBG (1), Vince Camuto (2), or Michael Kors (3)? Or none =Phttp://images.channeladvisor.com/Sel...64103.Main.jpg

http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...3/_5283863.jpg

http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955...9/_5264709.jpg

Michael Kors for sure!


----------

